# 2010 Toyota Tundra



## secret_weapon

I kinda like the way they look, seem to bee good trucks, so I went on their website to build one to my specs and I was quickly dissapointed.

A: Cannot get reg. cab long bed in 4x4
B: Cannot get the big 5.7L in a 4x4

I stopped after that... What's the deal? If they wanna compete in the commercial market Toyota needs to step up!


----------



## PhatSupraTT

Not sure what you were looking at. Below is what's available on their website.

*Tundra Regular Cab*
4x2 Tundra 4.0L V6

4x2 Tundra Long Bed 4.0L V6

4x2 Tundra 4.6L V8

4x2 Tundra 5.7L V8

4x2 Tundra Long Bed 4.6L V8

4x2 Tundra Long Bed 5.7L V8

4x4 Tundra 4.6L V8

4x4 Tundra 5.7L V8 FFV*

4x4 Tundra 5.7L V8

4x4 Tundra Long Bed 4.6L V8

4x4 Tundra Long Bed 5.7L V8 FFV*

4x4 Tundra Long Bed 5.7L V8
*Tundra Double Cab*
4x2 Tundra 4.0L V6

4x2 Tundra 4.6L V8

4x2 Tundra 5.7L V8

4x2 Tundra Long Bed 4.6L V8

4x2 Tundra Long Bed 5.7L V8

4x2 Limited 4.6L V8

4x2 Limited 5.7L V8

4x4 Tundra 5.7L V8 FFV*

4x4 Tundra Long Bed 5.7L V8 FFV*

4x4 Tundra 4.6L V8

4x4 Tundra 5.7L V8

4x4 Tundra Long Bed 4.6L V8

4x4 Tundra Long Bed 5.7L V8

4x4 Limited 4.6L V8

4x4 Limited 5.7L V8

4x4 Limited 5.7L V8 FFV*
*Tundra CrewMax*
4x2 Tundra 4.6L V8

4x2 Tundra 5.7L V8

4x2 Limited 4.6L V8

4x2 Limited 5.7L V8

4x4 Tundra 4.6L V8

4x4 Tundra 5.7L V8

4x4 Tundra 5.7L V8 FFV*

4x4 Limited 4.6L V8

4x4 Limited 5.7L V8

4x4 Limited 5.7L V8 FFV*


----------



## secret_weapon

Must be something with the Build your Tundra on their site.
When I try building to what I want, it won't let me pick reg cab and 4x4. 
I'm not going to lose sleep over it, I was just curious at what they had to offer. I hate going to dealers, so the more info I get before heading to dealer the better.


----------



## YPLLLC

I have 3 2008 Tundras. They are long bed 5.7V8's and double cab. I just ordered 2 2010 models exactly the same. I love them, must just be the website.


----------



## Turkey

YPLLLC,

Have any photos of your Tundra's. I'm looking into a Tundra with either a Sno-Way or Western HTS. Just curious how the Sno-Way looks on the trucks.

Thanks


----------



## PA-plow-at-home

2 issues:

1) Toyota's website for "build your vehicle" sucks. I contacted Toyota about it during 2007, 2008, and early 2009. In looking at their site now, I see that they still have not fixed things. Companies that have crappy websites show a lack of smarts in all areas. The original poster here mentioned that he hates going to dealers, so Toyota is much less likely to get a sale when their website disappoints the shopper. And when there is one person who says they hate going to dealers, it means there are thousands of others just like him who don't speak up about it. I suspect that Toyota didn't listen to my website suggestions because of arrogance.

2) According to two Toyota dealerships near me (and I have no way to know if the info is accurate or not), Toyota in the USA decided that certain models of the Tundra, especially certain variants of the Tundra regular cab, would NOT be available in certain regions of the USA. I noticed that if you try to do a build on the Toyota website for another area of the country (such as New Mexico; I think I tried entering zip code 88002), there were more choices for the Tundra regular cab. And one of my local dealers told me that I'd have to order from one of those distant dealers and have the truck shipped to me, if I wanted a Tundra regular cab std bed 4x4 with the 5.7L engine.

Because of the difficulty with trying to buy a new Tundra regular cab std bed 4x4 with the 5.7L engine in Pennsylvania, I never bought one. Maybe someday I will, but for the last couple years, Toyota hasn't gotten my money because they've made it too difficult to buy something that should be available everywhere. I don't want to have to order one from a dealer 3000 miles away and pay an extra $1,000 to get it shipped.
I met another guy in my area who had the same issues, and he ended up buying another brand. So when Toyota complains about losing sales, and claiming its all due to the economy, I say BS on that, and I have no sympathy. Half of their problem is arrogance and a refusal to follow simple marketing methodologies.


----------



## Chadly1980

A Toyota dealer should be able to find a truck at any dealer with the specs you want and get it shipped to your dealer for the sale.

Mine would do that for me....Look at the sticker on every Toyota on your lot...it says "this is only a fraction of what we have, go inside and speak with a salesman to find just the vehicle for you at no charge."


----------



## show-n-go

secret_weapon;807915 said:


> Must be something with the Build your Tundra on their site.
> When I try building to what I want, it won't let me pick reg cab and 4x4.
> I'm not going to lose sleep over it, I was just curious at what they had to offer. I hate going to dealers, so the more info I get before heading to dealer the better.


I work for a Toyota dealer in florence, Ky just south of Cincinnati, if you would like i could find some things out for you, I could also make your dealer visit very easy. I'm a sales mgr so there won't be a need for haggling, i'll just give you the best deal i can and if that works then great, if not no big deal.

Toyota does offer different options for other markets, so you could find options on their website that your local dealer can not order but we can dealer trade to get what you want, just keep in mind we have to pay a driver or a car hauler to go get it and that isn't free. Just last week i paid a buddy of mine $500 to take a car to chicago because the dealer wouldn't except our car with miles on it.

This is not a solictation, it is just extending my helping hand to a fellow Plowsite member. I personally do not care if you buy a Toyota or not but if your going to I can make it easy to do so.


----------



## mercer_me

I don't know what was going on with the site when you went on. I just went on and it let me build a Regular cab long bed 4x4 with the 5.7.


----------



## ajslands

uh oh, mercer theres a recall on ur truck


----------



## rippinitup

*Tundra front fascia with Snow way 29 series mont*



YPLLLC;816872 said:


> I have 3 2008 Tundras. They are long bed 5.7V8's and double cab. I just ordered 2 2010 models exactly the same. I love them, must just be the website.


I have a 2008 reg cab long bed SR5 tundra looking at purchasing a 29 series snow way plow. I'm curious - how much of the front fascia had to be modified for the plow mount? Do you have a photo of the front of the truck you could post?

Thanks!


----------



## YPLLLC

I will post some pictures, of them with the plows on during this next storm we are suppose to get in a few hours. 

Rippinitup- there is litterally no modification needed, only thing you lose is the front skid plate to mount the mounting bracket. Sno-way makes a mounting bracket for Tundras. But I have also made my own custom bracket for one to save money.


----------



## rippinitup

YPLLLC;999538 said:


> I will post some pictures, of them with the plows on during this next storm we are suppose to get in a few hours.
> 
> Rippinitup- there is litterally no modification needed, only thing you lose is the front skid plate to mount the mounting bracket. Sno-way makes a mounting bracket for Tundras. But I have also made my own custom bracket for one to save money.


Thanks!! Snow way recommends the 26 and 29 series for the tundra. Definately the 29 series?


----------



## YPLLLC

actually I have 2 29 series and a 26, not much difference, we havent gotten much snow this year but I have driven both this year and see no real difference. If you can get a hold of a 29T series, which they only made for a few years, and stopped last year, I would get it. It basically has a trip edge not a full trip, which is by far the best option I think. Call your dealer and have them track one down, there were like 5 in maine in december, thats what I was told. good luck


----------



## rippinitup

YPLLLC;999552 said:


> actually I have 2 29 series and a 26, not much difference, we havent gotten much snow this year but I have driven both this year and see no real difference. If you can get a hold of a 29T series, which they only made for a few years, and stopped last year, I would get it. It basically has a trip edge not a full trip, which is by far the best option I think. Call your dealer and have them track one down, there were like 5 in maine in december, thats what I was told. good luck


Thanks!! Have you encountered any maintenance issues at all with the plow? I'm looking at a used one. Also, any issues plowing with the Tundra at all? Lots of people frown upon plowing with a Tundra, but I believe most of the is driven by lack of knowledge. The 2007-present Tundra is a much different animal than the older Tundras... The front axle, in particular, is much more significant.


----------



## YPLLLC

The only problem we had on one of the plows was a blown fuse. Scared the hell out of me cause it was middle of a storm and I thought it was a cellnoid, but just a fuse. As for the trucks, I have had no problems with them when it comes to plowing. I can tell you I work my trucks to death, They can haul and pull a lot more then they say. We put 4-5 thousand punds of salt in the back of them at a time. they sag a little but haul like there is nothing there, the plows, believe it or not, so not lower the front of the tundras. NO TIMBRENS NEEDED. It is great.


----------



## rippinitup

I agree with the payload. I've already had 2,000lbs of 10' drywall in mine - If I wouldn't have loaded it myself, I never would have known it was there! I love that truck


----------

